# I was in a weird mood yesterday...



## Schwarz (Nov 10, 2008)

My most noticeable characteristic, I am told, is my red and shining nose. Indeed, since childhood I have even been told it glows. It should come, then, as no surprise to hear that, since childhood, I have found myself set apart and outcaste among my reindeer peers. My name is Rudolf. Hear my tale.


----------

